# Dosing and Tamping



## cindyt (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello....

I am an excited newbie and enjoying every minute of it! Reading the forums helps a lot and need a little help on dose and tamping. If the grind is fine does that mean a heavier tamp and vice versa? Also what is better, using a scale for dosing measurements or a scoop? I just got my Gaggia Classic and a scoop came with it. Thanks for any help!

Cindy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Cindy

If tamping fine then a lighter tamp is usually required

If you tamp too hard with fine grounds there is no way the water can make it through the ground coffee

In this instance you need to grind coarser to let the water flow through

If the water is flowing through too quickly then tamp harder, or grind finer and keep the same pressure

Both options will achieve the same goal of restricting water flow to the desired rate of approx 30mls liquid (1 oz) in approx 25 seconds


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Cindy - its sounds as if you are as passionate as we are.

Grind and tamp are different variables to play with. It is best to adjust one at a time. That goes for quantity/weight of coffee grinds too.

Are you buying pre-ground? If yes, then think about saving a few dollars for a decent grinder.

Weigh the ground coffee so that you get some consistency. Start off with 16g (0.56 ounces) for a double. Then play with the other variables, e.g. tamp pressure.

Let us know what you have been doing and the results and then we can advise how to tweak things.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Cindy,

welcome to coffee forums, yeah as already mentioned play with both to get what you want.

The easy way to remember wether you're grind is too fine or too coarse is to think of the principle of water gong through sand and pebbles. if you pour water through pebbles it'll come out too fast and through sand it'll drip through.

With tamping I found a good way to check you're pressure is use some bathroom scales and test a few. (aim for 25-32lb's)

Also be sure to post a picture of your set up in the "Show off your set up" section.


----------



## cindyt (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank You all for your help! I learned some valuable information that will help me immensely! I did purchase the Gaggia MDF grinder and have been playing around with grind settings. Now for the tricky part!









I'll let you know my progress and will post some photos too! I am having so much fun!!


----------



## lowfer (Nov 20, 2010)

i have found that a grind of 4 with a hard tamp gets the best result for me, i have tried a 3 with little pressure on tamp and the water just doesn't flow. I to am using a classic with MDF grinder,

best of luck, i am very happy with my set up, steam wand up grade tonight, then latte nirvana


----------

